# Ewald Notter, Seattle



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

just wanted to let the locals know, Chef Notter will be in Seattle doing a basic sugar techniques class. there is more info on how to get registered at notterschool.com  

im so excited!


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

could you post a link to the info about his Seattle appearance? I looked at the school website, and couldn't find out about any Seattle class. When and where and how much?


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

its under Continuing education: 
this link may work: http://www.notterschool.com/full_schedule.html
or this one: http://www.notterschool.com/continuing.html

its actually being held in kirkland at the Lake WA Tech. college. its about $830 but well worth it i've heard!


----------



## spicyjalebi (Feb 5, 2010)

I went to see him when he was in San Francisco a couple year ago.  Well worth it at the time, though I'm not going much chocolate work any more.  Enjoy!


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Old Ewald still at it huh. Thats good he was always my favorite in the day.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i just want to add that the class was AMAZING! and FUN!


----------

